# Stolen DDB and 4 week old pups. Tipton DY4



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

PLEASE SHARE ~ Help Needed,
STOLEN from Tipton DY4 (UK) on 05.09.11
Dogue De Bordeaux, female, red, microchipped, with her litter of 9 (4 week old) puppies (red with some white). Contact K9 Search UK on 07988 433187 or email [email protected]


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is terrible!
And we are hearing of more and more stolen litters!
Hope the dog & pups arefound and re united with their owner


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Cannot believe what people are capable these days! It sickens me.:mad2:


----------

